# What happened in the year you were born?



## wasabi (Nov 10, 2005)

http://www.blogthings.com/yearborn.html

In 1947 


Harry Truman is president of the US
Jackie Robinson breaks the color barrier in baseball by joining the Brooklyn Dodgers
Britain grants independence to India and Pakistan
The Truman Doctrine is formulated to aid Greece and Turkey against Communist rebels and Soviet expansionism
The House UnAmerican Activities Committee begins hearings into alleged communist influence in Hollywood
The CIA is established
David Bowie, Dr. Laura Schlessinger, Elton John, David Letterman, and Stephen King
New York Yankees win the World Series
Chicago Cardinals win the NFL championship
Toronto Maple Leafs win the Stanley Cup
The Diary of Anne Frank is published
Jack Kerouac makes the journey which he will later chronicle in his book On the Road
There are 14,000 television sets in use in the United States


----------



## pdswife (Nov 11, 2005)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 

1965

Lyndon B. Johnson is president of the US

Secretary of Defense Robert McNamara calls for a nationwide network of bomb shelters

Former leader of the Black Muslims, Malcolm X, is shot and killed in New York City

To protest voting rights discrimination, civil rights demonstrators begin a march for Selma to Montgomery with federal troop protection

The first commercial satellite, Early Bird, is launched into space by Nasa to transmit telephone and television signals

Voting Rights Act is signed into law

Riots by young blacks in the Watts area of Los Angeles begin, causing $200 million in damage

Hurricane Betsy claims 75 lives in southern Florida and Louisiana

United States President Lyndon Johnson proclaims his "Great Society" during his State of the Union address

Dr. Dre, Sarah Jessica Parker, Robert Downey Jr., Shania Twain, Moby, and Ben Stiller are born

Los Angeles Dodgers win the World Series

Green Bay Packers win the NFL championship

Montreal Canadiens win the Stanley Cup

_The Sound of Music_, starring Julie Andrews, is the top grossing film

_Dune_ by Frank Herbert is published

The Beatles' _Rubber Soul_ is released

"Satisfaction" by Rolling Stones is a top hit

The Beatles appear on The _Ed Sullivan Show_, performing songs from their new album Help!

Sony introduces the Betamax, a home video tape recorder

Nearly all of NBC's programs are now broadcast in color

_I Dream of Jeannie_ premieres[/FONT]


----------



## middie (Nov 11, 2005)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Richard Nixon is president of the US

Supreme Court rules in Roe vs. Wade that states may not prevent a woman from having an abortion during the first trimester

US announces the end of the military draft

Spiro T. Agnew resigns after pleading no contest to charges of tax evasion while governor of Maryland

Gerald R. Ford becomes the first appointed vice president under the 25th Amendment

A total ban on oil exports to the US for six months is imposed by Arab nations after the outbreak of an Arab-Israeli war

President Richard Nixon announces that a peace accord has been reached in Vietnam

Drea de Matteo, Tori Spelling, Carson Daly, Monica Lewinsky, and Kate Beckinsale are born

Oakland Athletics win the World Series

Miami Dolphins win Superbowl VII

Montreal Canadiens win the Stanley Cup

_The Exorcist_ and _American Graffiti_ are top grossing films

Elvis Presley's _Aloha From Hawaii_ television special is seen around the world by more than 1 billion viewers

KISS performs their first concert, at the Coventary Club in Queens

"The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" by Roberta Flack wins a Grammy for song of the year

_Schoolhouse Rock_ premieres [/FONT]

1973​


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2005)

1977
 
Jimmy Carter becomes president of the US

Most of the 10,000 Vietnam War draft evaders are pardoned by President Carter

Singer Anita Bryant starts her "Save Our Children" crusade against gay rights

Elvis Presley dies in his Graceland bathroom

Congress creates a Department of Energy

Anwar Sadat flies to Jerusalem in a dramatic gesture of willingness to discuss peace

Orlando Bloom, Shakira, Sarah Michelle Gellar, Liv Tyler, and Ludacris are born

New York Yankees win the World Series

Oakland Raiders win Superbowl XI

Montreal Canadiens win the Stanley Cup

Swedish music group ABBA passes The Beatles as having most records sold

_Star Wars_ is the top grossing film

_The Shining_ by Stephen King is published

"You Light Up My Life" by Debby Boone spends the most time at the top of the US charts

_Three's Company_ premieres


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 11, 2005)

1968
 
Lyndon B. Johnson is president of the US

North Koreans seize USS Pueblo and 83 man crew in the Sea of Japan

Communist troops attack Saigon and 30 province capitals in the "Tet Offensive"

Martin Luther King is assassinated in Memphis, TN

Senator Robert F. Kennedy is shot in California after celebrating presidential primary victories

American troops destroy a town in South Vietnam in the "My Lai Massacre"

Peggy Fleming wins Olympics figure skating gold medal

The United States Congress repeals the requirement for a gold reserve to back US currency

Student protesters at Columbia University in New York City take over administration buildings and shut down the university

LL Cool J, Lisa Marie Presley, Jeri Ryan, Lucy Lawless, Celine Dion, Traci Lords, Tony Hawk, Kylie Minogue, and Sammy Sosa are born

Detroit Tigers win the World Series

Green Bay Packers win Superbowl II

Montreal Canadians win the Stanley Cup

_2001: A Space Odyssey_ and _Planet of the Apes_ are the top grossing movies

The rock musical Hair opens on Broadway

The Beatles' _White Album_ and Simon and Garfunkel's _Bookends_ are released

_Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In_, debuts on NBC


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1992

George H.W. Bush is president of the US

Hurricane "Andrew" becomes the most costly in US history with $20 billion worth of damage

Arkansas Governor Bill Clinton is elected President of the United States

Riots break out in Los Angeles after police are acquitted in the Rodney King case

An "Earth Summit" is held in Brazil to address global environmental problems

Jay Leno replaces Johnny Carson as host of the Tonight Show on NBC

George H. W. Bush becomes ill on a visit in Japan and vomits on the Japanese Prime Minister

Mike Tyson goes on trial charged with raping a 1991 Miss Black America Contest contestant

Amy Fisher, the "Long Island Lolita," is arrested for shooting Mary Jo Buttafuoco on the front porch of her home

Toronto Blue Jays win the World Series

Washington Redskins win Superbowl XXVI

Pisstburgh Penguins win the Stanley Cup

_Aladdin_ is the top grossing film

"End of the Road" by Boyz II Men spends the most time at the top of the US charts

_Mad About You_ and _The Real World_ premiere

_Sailor Moon_ premieres on TV Asahi in Japan[/FONT]


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 5, 2005)

1960

January me born to my Mom and Pa

rest of the year as pretty boring, bunch of countries got their independence, and few other insignificant events such as:

February 1960 Winter Olympics in California.


March: USA announces that 3,500 American soldiers are going to be sent to Vietnam

April 1 - The United States launches the first weather satellite,

May 1 - Soviet missile shoots down the US U2 spy plane; the pilot Gary Powers is captured

May 23 - Prime Minister of IsraelDavid Ben-Gurion announces that Naziwar criminalAdolf Eichmann has been captured



July 4 - Following the admission of Hawaii as the 50th U.S. state the previous year, the 50-star flag of the United States debuts in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

August 19 - Sputnik program: The Soviet Union launches Sputnik 5 with the dogs Belka and Strelka (Russian for "Squirrel" and "Little Arrow"), 40 mice, 2 rats and a variety of plants. The spacecraft return to earth the next day and all animals are recovered safely.


September 1 - Disgruntled railroad workers effectively halt operations of the Pennsylvania Railroad, marking the first shutdown in the history of the company (event lasted 2 days)


September 26 - The two leading US presidential candidates, Richard M. Nixon and John F. Kennedy, participate in the first televised presidential debate.
September 14 - Iran, Iraq, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia and Venezuela form OPEC

October 12 - Cold War: Nikita Khrushchev pounds his shoe on a table at a General Assembly of the United Nations meeting to protest discussion of Soviet Union policy toward Eastern Europe.

November 8 - U.S. presidential election, 1960: In a close race, John F. Kennedy is elected over Richard M. Nixon, becoming the youngest man elected to that office. 

December 16 - The midair collision between a United AirlinesDC-8 and a TWASuper-Constellation over New York City kills all 128 on both planes and 6 persons on the ground


----------



## funny (Dec 8, 2005)

*the year i was born*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In 1981 (the year you were born)[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ronald Reagan becomes president of the US

Minutes after Ronald Reagan becomes president, Iran releases 52 American hostages that had been held captive for 444 days

President Reagan is shot in the chest by would be assassin John Hinkley

Space shuttle Columbia, the world's first reusable spacecraft, is sent into space

A suspended walkway in the Kansas City Hyatt Regency Hotel collapses, killing 113

A female former lover files a "palimony" suit against tennis star Billie Jean King

President Reagan appoints Sandra Day O'Connor to be the first woman on the Supreme Court

The Pac-Man video game is introduced in the US

Alicia Keys, Elijah Wood, Kelly Rowland, Anna Kournikova, and Britney Spears are born

Los Angeles Dodgers win the World Series

Oakland Raiders win Superbowl XV

New York Islanders win the Stanley Cup

_Raiders of the Lost Ark_ is the top grossing film

"Bette Davis Eyes" by Kim Carnes spends the most time at the top of the US charts

MTV debuts on cable television, playing music videos 24 hours a day

_Gimme a Break_ premieres [/FONT]


----------



## lmw80 (Dec 8, 2005)

1980:

Jimmy Carter is president of the US

President Carter announces punitive measures and embargos against the USSR in retaliation for the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan

Mount St. Helens in Washington state erupts in a violent blast estimated to be 500 times as powerful as the Hiroshima atomic bomb

Ronald Reagan is elected the 40th US president in a sweeping victory

US Representative Michael O. Myers is expelled from the House for his role in the Abscam scandal

Hewlett-Packard announces release of its first personal computer

Microsoft announces their version of UNIX, Xenix

Christina Ricci, Chelsea Clinton, Venus Williams, Jessica Simpson, Macaulay Culkin, and Jake Gyllenhaal are born

Philadelphia Phllies win the World Series

Pittsburgh Steelers win Superbowl XIV

New York Islanders win the Stanley Cup

_The Empire Strikes Back_ is the top grossing film

"Lady" by Kenny Rogers spends the most time at the top of the US charts

U.S. viewers get caught up in the "Who Shot J.R.?" cliff hanger on the soap opera series, _Dallas_, which is solved on a November 21 episode, drawing a record numbers of viewers


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 8, 2005)

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1992
> 
> George H.W. Bush is president of the US
> 
> ...


 
Geez Louise, Cameron...you were *BORN* in this period?  You were a baby then?  I remember most of all this like they just happened a couple of years ago... You are making me feel like a major geezer!!


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Dec 8, 2005)

1983:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ronald Reagan is president of the US

Sally Ride becomes the first American woman to travel in space

Marines are killed when a TNT laden suicide terrorists blows up Marine headquarters at Beirut International Airport

US Marines and Rangers invade the island of Grenada and evacuate hundreds of US citizens

The Soviets shoot down Korean Airlines flight 007

The Internet Domain Name System was invented by Paul Mockapetris

Ronald Wilson Reagan signs a bill creating Martin Luther King Day

Baltimore Orioles win the World Series

Washington Redskins win Superbowl XVII

New York Islanders win the Stanley Cup

_Return of the Jedi_ is the top grossing film

"Every Breath You Take" by The Police spends the most time at the top of US charts

_The A-Team_ and _Webster_ premiere[/FONT]


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 8, 2005)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In 1957 (the year you were born)[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dwight Eisenhower is president of the US

First civil rights bill since Reconstruction to protect blacks' voting rights is approved by Congress

Hurricane "Audrey" destroys Cameron, Louisiana killing 390 people

National Guardsmen bar nine black students from entering previously all white Central High School in Little Rock

Russians launch Sputnik I, first earth orbiting satellite

The FBI arrests Jimmy Hoffa and charges him with bribery

Vanna White, Osama bin Laden, Sid Vicious, and Melanie Griffith are born

Milwaukee Brewers win World Series

Detroit Lions win NFL championship

Montreal Canadiens win Stanley Cup

_On the Road by Jack_ Kerouac is published

_The Cat in the Hat_ by Dr. Seuss is published 

[/FONT] Barbara


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Dec 8, 2005)

Am I old or what?
 
Dwight Eisenhower is president of the US

Nautilus, the first atomic powered submarine, launches

Senator Joseph McCarthy begins leading televised hearings into alleged Communist influence in the Army

Roger Bannister, a 25 year old from England, breaks the 4 minute mile with a time of 3:59

Supreme Court rules unanimously that racial segregation in public schools is unconstitutional

Hurricane "Carol" hits the Long Island - New England area killing 60 and injuring 1000

Senate condems Joseph McCarthy for contempt of a Senate elections subcommittee during his Army investigation hearings

Playboy magazine issue features Margie Harrison, the first playmate

Howard Stern, Oprah Winfrey, Christie Brinkley, John Travolta, and Jerry Seinfeld are born

New York Mets win the World Series

Cleveland Browns win the NFL championship

Detroit Red Wings win the Stanley Cup

_Lord of the Flies_ by William G. Golding is published 

All of this happened in 1954.


----------



## Constance (Dec 8, 2005)

I was born February 11, 1947, the same year that the Aliens landed in Roswell. The dead sea scrolls were discovered that year, India and Pakistan gained theri independence from Britain, Harry Truman was the president, The Taft-Hartley act was passed, the Hollywood 'Black List" was created, Jean-Paul Sartre set forth his philosophy of Existentialism, the diary of Anne Frank was published, the microwave oven was invented, Chuck Yeager broke the sound barrier, Tennesse Willian's "Street Car Named Desire" opened on Broadway, with Marlon Brandon playing the lead, and Jackie Robinson joined the Brooklyn Dodgers.


----------



## cara (Dec 10, 2005)

1974

Gerald Ford becomes president of the US

Hank Aaron hits his 715th home run to beat Babe Ruth's record

Impeachment hearings are opened against President Nixon by the House Judiciary Committee

President Nixon resigns

President Gerald Ford issues an unconditional pardon to ex-President Nixon for all federal crimes

Muhammad Ali knocks out *George Foreman* in the eighth round to regain the heavyweight crown in Zaire _(****, that man is old, too.. but still in business *respect*)
_
Heiress Patty Hearst is kidnapped by and eventually joins the Symbionese Liberation Army

Dungeons & Dragons officially released

People magazine is published for the first time

Kate Moss, Alyson Hannigan, Penelope Cruz, Alanis Morissette, Leonardo DiCaprio, and Ryan Seacrest are born _and Robbie..  and me of course...
_
Oakland Athletics win the World Series

Miami Dolphins win Superbowl VIII

Philadelphia Flyers win the Stanley Cup

_Blazing Saddles_ is the top grossing film

_All the President's Men_ by Bernstein and Woodward is published

"Killing Me Softly With His Song" wins Grammy for song of the year 
 
_Germany wins the FIFA World Cup  and will do so next year!!_


----------



## wasabi (Dec 10, 2005)

I was born in the year of the cave man, where the rolling stones were the "rolling Stones". Ok, good night all. The shopping center is open but no one's shopping.


----------



## licia (Dec 10, 2005)

OK, I'm not giving the details, but I am older than dirt. Like Wasabi, in the dark ages. I can say MUCH progress has been made during my lifetime, of course, I didn't do it, but have been a witness to lots of it. There are now 5 generations of my family living, and I am next to the oldest - the oldest being almost 88, the youngest 2. There are 12 of us (including inlaws). I am the oldest child in my family of 7. My aunts and uncles say I was the favorite grandchild on both sides, but I think that was because I was around my grandparents more than the later children. I don't think it was a matter of being favorite as much as it was forming bonds that perhaps the others didn't have the opportunity to do. I suppose the relationship with my grandparents is part of what has made my relationship with my grandchildren so strong. Not one of them has to wonder how much I love them.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 10, 2005)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In 1976 (the year you were born)[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gerald Ford is president of the US

The US celebrates its bicentennial, marking the 200th anniversary of its independence

The Viking II sets down on Mars' Utopia Plains

Promising, "I will never lie to you," Jimmy Carter is elected president of the United States

Israeli commandos rescue hostages from Entebbe, Uganda

The Concorde begins flights from New York to Europe

George W. Bush is arrested and fined for driving under the influence of alcohol

Cray-1, the first commercially developed supercomputer, is invented by Seymour Cray

Freddie Prinze Jr., Reese Witherspoon, Colin Farrell, 50 Cent, Fred Savage, and Shannon Elizabeth are born

Cincinnati Reds win the World Series

Pittsburgh Steelers win Superbowl X

Montreal Canadiens win the Stanley Cup

_Rocky_ is the top grossing film

Filming begins on George Lucas' _Star Wars_

_The Selfish Gene _by Richard Dawkins is published

The Eagles _Their Greatest Hits_ compilation becomes the first album in history to be certified platinum

"Tonight's The Night" by Rod Stewart spends the most time at the top of the US chart

_Charlie's Angels_ and _The Muppet Show_ premiere [/FONT]


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 10, 2005)

1975
 
Gerald Ford is president of the US

Evacuation of US civilians from Saigon as Communist forces complete takeover of South Vietnam

FBI agents capture Patty Hearst, who is indicted and convicted of bank robbery

Teamster Jimmy Hoffa disappears without a trace

Marines rescue the crew of the American ship the Mayaguez near Vietnam

First Lady Betty Ford says in an interview that she thinks her children have tried marijuana

Natalie Imbruglia, Drew Barrymore, David Beckham, Enrique Iglesias, Angelina Jolie, and Tiger Woods are born

Cincinnati Reds win the World Series

Pittsburgh Steelers win Superbowl IX

Philadelphia Flyers win the Stanley Cup

Production begins on _Star Wars_

_Jaws_ and _The Rocky Horror Picture Show_ are the top grossing films

_Soul Train_ premieres on television in the United States

"The Way We Were" (performed by Barbara Streisand) wins the Grammy for best song

_Saturday Night Live_ and _Wheel of Fortune_ premiere


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 10, 2005)

1951 Peace Treaty between Japan and Allies A peace treaty was signed between Japan and all the belligerents, with the exception of the USSR, Czechoslovakia and Poland. Under the terms of the treaty, Japan was forced to give up all its overseas territory.1951 King Abdulah assassinated King Abdullah of Jordan (formerly Transjordan) was assassinated while praying at the Al Aksa Mosque in Jerusalem. Abdullah had been engaging in secret negotiations with Israel and was killed by a Palestinian extremist. Abdullah was succeeded by his son Emir Talal, who was later declared mentally ill. His son, Crown Prince Ibn Talal Hussein, took over, and ruled Jordan until his death in 1999.1951 H- Bomb On May 12, the United States detonated a hydrogen bomb on an island in the Pacific. The hydrogen bomb is many times more powerful than an atomic bomb. The Russian development of an A–bomb convinced the US to proceed with development of the H–bomb.1951 First Electronic Computer The Remington Rand Corporation unveiled the first commercial digital computer, called the "UNIVAC" (Universal Automatic Computer). The "UNIVAC" followed the experimental "ENIAC," which had been developed in 1945. The first "UNIVAC" was sold to the Census Bureau.1951 Color TV Introduced CBS introduced the first color television broadcast. The broadcast took place in 5 American cities, and CBS began producing two and a half hours a day. 1951 US Airforce Orders B- 52 Bomber The US Airforce ordered production models of the B-52 Bomber from Boeing. The B-52 was set to replace the B-36 Bomber. It has eight engines and a total bomb load of 50,000 pounds. The B-52 can fly non-stop for a total of 15,000 miles.


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 10, 2005)

1960

Dwight Eisenhower is president of the US

Sit-ins being after 4 black college students in North Carolina refuse to move from a deli counter when denied service

A U-2 reconnaissance plane belonging to the US is shot down in the Soviet Union

Hurricane "Donna" strikes the East Coast causing over 100 deaths in the US and the Antilles

John F. Kennedy defeats Vice President Richard Nixon in the presidential race

Cassius Clay (who later took the name Muhammad Ali) wins his first professional fight

Michael Stipe, Tony Robbins, Bono, John F. Kennedy, Jr., and Jeffrey Dahmer are born

Pittsburgh Pirates win the World Series

Philadelphia Eagles win the NFL championship

Montreal Canadiens win the Stanley Cup

Alfred Hitchcock's _Psycho_ is the top grossing film

_To Kill A Mockingbird_ by Harper Lee is published

The Beatles make their debut in Hamburg, Germany

_The Flintstones_ debut


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 11, 2005)

Ditto on Cameron!

Grace


----------



## Dove (Dec 12, 2005)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In 1933 (the year you were born)[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Franklin Delano Roosevelt becomes president of the US

Mae West makes her film debut in She Done Him Wrong based on one of her Broadway plays

Franklin Roosevelt begins his "fireside chats"

The 21st Amendment passes, putting an end to Prohibition

FDR declares a bank holiday to stabilize the economy

The chocolate chip cookie is invented

Yoko Ono, Quincy Jones, James Brown, Dom DeLuise, and Michael Dukakis are born

New York Mets win the World Series

Chicago Bears win the NFL championship

New York Rangers win the Stanley Cup

_King Kong_ premieres in New York City [/FONT]


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 12, 2005)

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> Ditto on Cameron!
> 
> Grace


What a coincidence!   

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 12, 2005)

Sneaky Marge!  But not quite sneaky enough!  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## Zontec (Dec 15, 2005)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In 1961 (the year you were born)[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]John F. Kennedy becomes president of the US

An estimated 1200 anti-Castro exiles aided by the US make a failed invasion of Cuba's Bay of Pigs

Navy Cmdr. Alan B. Shepard Jr. becomes the first US spaceman rocketing 118 miles above the earth

Hurricane "Carla" wipes out Texas gulf cities, claiming 46 lives

Russian Cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin makes the first manned space flight

Wayne Gretzky, Henry Rollins, Fabio, George Clooney, Dennis Rodman, and Diana, Princess of Wales are born

New York Yankees win the World series

Green Bay Packers win the NFL championship

Chicago Blackhawks win the Stanley Cup

Disney's _One Hundred and One Dalmatians_ is the top grossing film

_Catch-22_ by Joseph Heller is published

The Miracles' "Shop Around" becomes Motown's first million-selling single [/FONT]


----------

